

Instagram Dollars Should Have Been Used To Fix The World’s Problems - rrbrambley
http://robdotrob.com/post/21373805663/to-anyone-who-says-instagram-dollars-should-have-been

======
sophacles
Yay! An answer to a broad over-generalization consisting of a false dilemma
having undertones of slippery slope (and imagery similar to communist
totalitarianism none-the-less!). Seriously, saying that the Instagram money
represents a serious priority problem in the world is not begging for
totalitarian overlords to make the world a dark and prescribed place with no
joy. (arguably lack of joy and entertainment for many is a part of the world's
problems anyway).

